# Blocked IP address



## Fat Lars (6 Mar 2022)

I had this response earlier. Is this a glitch of some sort


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Mar 2022)

Probably it was: you're not blocked now


----------



## SydZ (7 Mar 2022)

I get it occasionally when using a VPN. I just switch to another VPN server when I do and regain access.


----------



## Fat Lars (7 Mar 2022)

SydZ said:


> I get it occasionally when using a VPN. I just switch to another VPN server when I do and regain access.


That must be it. Thanks


----------

